# upgrader un imac dv400



## jebouquine (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je me présente : j'ai 45 ans, je bosse toute la journée sur un mac au bureau, et j'apprécie particulièrement cet univers. J'ajoute que je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique.
Ma question : A la maison, j'ai un bel imac dv 400 qui dort depuis des années sur un bureau. Il tourne toujours sous OS 9 et je voudrais bien le booster pour pouvoir surfer, télécharger etc, toutes choses pour lesquelles il est un peu limité. Que me conseillez-vous pour le mettre à jour  ? combien ça coûte ? et s'il existe des gens qui font ce gens de truc à Toulouse ?
Est-ce que ça vaut le coût ? 
D'avance merci d'avoir pris la peine de me lire.
jb


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour pouvoir t'aider, les connaisseurs de iMac dv 400 vont avoir besoin de précisions.

Quelle quantité de RAM est installée, quel version d'OS est installé, etc..


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Août 2009)

bonjour,
je l'ai fait pour 4 imac 400 et 600 Dv,
j'ajoute de la ram + 512 un disque dur de 80 Go
cout environ 80 euros (les prix ont du baisser depuis)
puis j'achète Panther d'occase sur la baie autour de 20 25 euros,
mais au préalable il faut mettre à jour le firmware interne:
*http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR*

puis ouvrir la machine pour changer le DD:
*http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotin.htm*

ensuite on fait une installation de Panther,
on ajoute Firefox pour surfer sur le web (mon navigateur préféré !)
et l'ancêtre reprend du service,
active le pare feu et installe un anti virus pour pas contaminer les Pc;
*http://www.osxfacile.com/clamxav.html*
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## mirabilia (13 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous   ,
je me permet de remonter le topic car je suis dans la même situation : upgrader un imac adoré :love::love: mais délaissé.

Le mien est un IMac-dv G3 400 MHz 512 Mo  qui tourne sous OS 9.2. Il marche parfaitement.

J'ai  compris qu'il fallait d'abord changer le DD mais je ne sais pas lequel prendre ??? Il y a t il un modèle précis ? ou alors un DD lambda fera l'affaire ? D'autre part , un  vendeur m'avait dit un jour qu'il faudrait en plus augmenter les Mhz en changeant aussi autre chose (mais j'ai oublié quoi..) , est-ce vrai ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## alaincha (13 Août 2010)

mirabilia a dit:


> Il marche parfaitement.



Alors quelle est la raison pour tenter de l'upgrader ?


----------



## mirabilia (14 Août 2010)

alaincha a dit:


> Alors quelle est la raison pour tenter de l'upgrader ?



Bonjour alaincha ,

Et bien pour pouvoir y installer un OS plus récent, Tiger par ex et ainsi pouvoir utiliser alternativement mon MacBook  ( qui est sur Tiger) et mon IMac . 
Aujourdh'ui, les documents que j'ai sur le MacBook ne sont pas lu par l' iMac et réciproquement . De même, j'avais  accès à de moins en moins de site et de logiciels. Lorsque je recevais des pièces jointes, l'iMac ne pouvait souvent plus les ouvrir etc.. . 
Bref les deux ne communiquent plus  et je voudrais pouvoir  réutiliser l'ancêtre  comme ordinateur de bureau maison .
Je suis consciente qu'il sera lent et qu'il faudra m'en séparer à un moment ou un autre mais s'il pouvait me rendre encore quelques services ...
Voilà, tu sais (presque) tout !


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2010)

Le DD doit être un IDE (ou PATA, c'est pareil). Le problème est que ça devient de plus en plus dur d'en trouver, d'autant que l'iMac G3 ne supporte pas plus de 120 Go. Donc inutile de le changer pour installer un nouveau système si l'actuel fait 10Go ou plus, ça sera plus simple d'en avoir un externe (en firewire, pas en USB, pour des raisons de performance) si tu veux engranger des données - et pour les sauvegardes .

Pour la mémoire, de la PC133. Tu regardes dans le menu pomme ce que tu as et jusqu'à combien tu peux monter, et en fonction de ton budget, hop, 1 ou 2 barrettes.

Pour le reste, le post de patrick donne tous les liens qu'il faut. Tu dois pouvoir installer tiger (si tu le trouves) qui est plus performant, et surtout donne (encore) accès à plus de logiciels que Panther.


----------



## mirabilia (14 Août 2010)

Merci romuald 

Mémoire intégré 576 Mo, memoire virtuelle 577 sur HD, plus gros bloc inutilisé : 530 Mo
Je me souviens avoir déjà rajouté une barrette de mémoire, il faut que j'aille voir derrière la bête ..

Quand au DD ,il  fait 9,50 go (et il reste 6,17 go) . Donc moins de 10 go mais 0,50 est-ce déterminant ? 
Pour le DD externe , ils seront tous compatibles ?


----------



## ntx (14 Août 2010)

10 Go c'est un peu limite pour installer Mac OSX. Je dirais plutôt 20 pour laisser de la place pour le SWAP et les applications qui doivent se mettre sur la partition du système.
Les DD ont normalement une compatibilité descendante, tous les DD IDE ATA (PATA pas SATA) doivent convenir et s'ils font plus de 128 Go, seuls les 128 premiers Go seront reconnus.


----------



## mirabilia (14 Août 2010)

Merci NTX 
J'ai pas très bien compris : il faut que je change le dd interne ( celui en place est un ATA Bus 2 Dev 0 v 3.2.8 ) pour pouvoir rajouter éventuellement un dd externe ou un dd externe, même de plus de 120 go, suffit ?


----------



## ntx (14 Août 2010)

Tu peux installer Mac OSX sur un Dd externe, il faut juste ne pas oublier de l'allumer avant de démarrer ta machine.
Pour la taille max d'un DD externe, je ne sais pas si la contrainte des 128 Go joue aussi.


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2010)

Pour un disque dur interne tu peux voir sur la baie. Pour une quinzaine d'euros tu trouveras ton bonheur ! 

Là, pour tester (autre chose) je viens de faire tourner Tiger sur un G3@500MHz avec 384Mo de Ram, et ça va bien.
Pour la Ram tu est bon, encore que tu trouveras facilement des barrettes de 128 ou 256 pour remplacer la 64Mo.

Pour Tiger, ça c'est un autre problème


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Août 2010)

bonjour,
Ton imac est lecteur dvd?
si oui tiger en MP


----------



## mirabilia (16 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos conseils 

Pour l'instant, je pense que je vais opter pour la solution dd externe ( sans oublier de l'allumer  ) . 
Personne ne sais  si je peux prendre un dd de, par ex, 500 Go ou il bien s'il  faut que je me limite à 120 ( qui sont curieusement plus chers sur les sites high tech  ) ?
Encore une petite question, toute petite  :  j'ai vu  qu'il y avait ceux avec interface Firewire 400 et 800. Est ce que cela à un rapport avec les 400 Mghz de mon iMac ou je peux prendre 800 sans problème ?


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2010)

Nan, l'iMac G3 n'a pas d'interface FW800. C'est du FW400 qu'il faut.


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2010)

Le chiffre correspond au débit en Mbits par seconde.
400 <=> 400 Mbits/s = 50 Mo/s


----------

